# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cernícalo en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer tomé unas fotos, creo que de un cernícalo (no se si cernícalo vulgar o cernícalo primilla), que os voy a subir, aunque las tomé desde muy lejos y no se ven demasiado bien. Aquí están:

















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta Semana Santa he tenido otra vez oportunidad de fotografiar un cernícalo vulgar, algo más cerca que en la otra ocasión. Aquí tenéis las fotos:







Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso mismo te iba a decir, esta vez lo has tenido más cerca para "dispararle" unas cuantas de veces con mejores resultados.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El domingo pude hacer fotos en Brozas (Cáceres) a un cernícalo, y aprovecho este hilo (aunque no es en la Serena) para que podáis contemplarlo; además, en la última foto veréis que había conseguido algo para lleverse al pico, Aquí están las imágenes:









Y aquí, con las proteínas:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos quen tomé ayer a un cernícalo (creo que vulgar) en la zona del canal de Zújar:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Yo llevo viendo uno en un panel de direcciones en la carretera de Ciudad Real desde hace unos días...
La verdad es que se está viendo mucha fauna por el embalse.
El otro día vi el jabalí más grande de mi vida y ayer un zorro cerquita de las viviendas!

----------

